
Grunge Inc: Live-In Startups Combine Frat-House Culture With Venture Capital - danw
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2006/07/30/MNGEUK86BI1.DTL&type=tech
======
shsung
Why stop there at geek-frat-house life? Add a camera, and wham, instant
reality show: the trials and tribulations of six young programmers hard at
work for their millions. There will be drama, and tears, and laughter, and
everyone will come out better for it.

~~~
vlad
We could call it vlad.tv or something.

------
mauricecheeks
We've got a projector (from Woot), so our nightly dvd/video game breaks are
pretty awesome.

------
danw
I dug up this old article based on the number of suggestions going around
about getting a large hacker house for this summer :)

------
ClintonKarr
I am becoming very intrigued by the combination of real estate + venture
capital

------
pg
This is as distinctive a feature of "Web 2.0" as Ajax.

~~~
aston
I dunno. I think it's really reminiscent of the startup in the garage of
yesteryear (even before the web), but with the beds closer to the computers.

